# Bombs sent to Obama, Clinton; explosives scare at CNN



## Kraut783 (Oct 24, 2018)

Not good....damn nuts out there...this kind of shit just causes more problems.

https://nypost.com/2018/10/24/bomb-found-in-mail-sent-to-bill-and-hillary-clintons-home/


----------



## Muppet (Oct 24, 2018)

As much as I have unadulterated disdain for these shills, this is not good and not the way. I do not trust the media telling the story on any of this, one wonders if this is manufactured but if it is not, it's some wack job right wing wannabe una bomber.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

Muppet said:


> As much as I have unadulterated disdain for these shills, this is not good and not the way. I do not trust the media telling the story on any of this, one wonders if this is manufactured but if it is not, it's some wack job right wing wannabe una bomber.



My first thoughts were that this could be a ploy by the Dems because Soros is capable of anything. However, I'll real in my conspiracy theorist thoughts and watch the story develop.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2018)

Topkick said:


> However, I'll real in my conspiracy theorist thoughts and watch the story develop.



Probably the best advice given all day today.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2018)

Topkick said:


> My first thoughts were that this could be a ploy by the Dems because Soros is capable of anything. However, I'll real in my conspiracy theorist thoughts and watch the story develop.



Yep, Soros is such an evil genius he sent a bomb to his own house.

The pipe bomb sent to CNN was addressed to John Brennan.

There's another suspect package being dealt with at Debbie Wasserman Schultz office in Florida.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Yep, Soros is such an evil genius he sent a bomb to his own house.



Confirmed by this post that to some, it would make it look like he wasn't involved. Which, I didn't say he was. In fact, I said I wouldn't engage in conspiracy.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Confirmed by this post that to some, it would make it look like he wasn't involved. Which, I didn't say he was. In fact, I said I wouldn't engage in conspiracy.



Your first sentence was making the point that your very first thoughts were that it could be a ploy by the Dems because George Soros is apparently capable of anything, which given the events of the past two days now includes sending bombs to both himself, the residence of two former Presidents and other prominent Liberals.

How is that not engaging in conspiracy?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 24, 2018)

False flag? Who knows. Trust no one.



Poccington said:


> Your first sentence was making the point that your very first thoughts were that it could be a ploy by the Dems because George Soros is apparently capable of anything, which given the events of the past two days now includes sending bombs to both himself, the residence of two former Presidents and other prominent Liberals.
> 
> How is that not engaging in conspiracy?



To be fair, I don't think it's engaging in conspiracy but rather, making a point that anything is possible.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 24, 2018)

The origin of the bombs don't matter.  Left/Right what have you.  There are enough shipwrecks on both sides that would do something like this.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2018)

It's a lot easier to find the bomb maker when you have the whole bomb and not just the debris. They'll find him, her or them.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 24, 2018)

I guess "What's wrong with the Left" is that they minorly inconvenience politicians in public instead of trying to assassinate their political opponents.  Who knew!


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Your first sentence was making the point that your very first thoughts were that it could be a ploy by the Dems because George Soros is apparently capable of anything, which given the events of the past two days now includes sending bombs to both himself, the residence of two former Presidents and other prominent Liberals.
> 
> How is that not engaging in conspiracy?



@Poccington, just sounds like your trying to be confrontational. 
I admitted that my initial thoughts were conspiratorial in nature, didn't deny it, and then went on to say I think it would be best to let the story develop. For some reason you felt the need to respond with sarcasm, even though I admitted that my thoughts were probably wrong. You could've made your point without the sarcasm, even though your point isn't completely valid. I still think anything is possible.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2018)

Topkick said:


> @Poccington, just sounds like your trying to be confrontational.
> I admitted that my initial thoughts were conspiratorial in nature, didn't deny it, and then went on to say I think it would be best to let the story develop. For some reason you felt the need to respond with sarcasm, even though I admitted that my thoughts were probably wrong. You could've made your point without the sarcasm, even though your point isn't completely valid. I still think anything is possible.



Completely fair point. Probably should've kept the smart arsed reply to myself.

Apologies.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 24, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> I guess "What's wrong with the Left" is that they minorly inconvenience politicians in public instead of trying to assassinate their political opponents.  Who knew!


We really going here man? Because we know that's a load of tripe.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2018)

Poccington said:


> The pipe bomb sent to CNN was addressed to John Brennan.
> 
> There's another suspect package being dealt with at Debbie Wasserman Schultz office in Florida.



A suspect package has been discovered having been sent to Andrew Cuomo's office.

The package at Wasserman Schultz's office was originally meant for Eric Holder but the perpetrator put the wrong address on it, so it was sent to the return address... Which was Wasserman Schultz's office. All devices had a return address to Wasserman Schultz's office. 

Officials are treating all devices as being linked as they're all similar in design.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 24, 2018)

How conveniently timed.

"This will help", said no one on the right.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 24, 2018)

intact devices can yield a wealth of information. There’s all kinds of places to get prints from. It’ll be interesting to watch this investigation play out.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 24, 2018)

So, I’ll put this out there- wait for the story to play out.

If you want to not post conspiracy theories, @Topkick , then don’t post about not floating conspiracy theories.

If you don’t want to make this act of domestic terrorism about left/right, @Salt USMC then don’t bring that up right away. Or at least find the appropriate thread to do it.

More information is coming out; go find your preferred source and form your own opinions, but keep to the standards for normal interaction here, please.

Moving on.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2018)

Interesting timing.
How do you get George Soro's home address?


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Interesting timing.
> How do you get George Soro's home address?



I googled "George Soros home address" just there and multiple links on the first page of results all stated his address.

Looks like another device has been intercepted.

This one was addressed to Maxine Waters.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> *More information is coming out; go find your preferred source and form your own opinions, but keep to the standards for normal interaction here, please.*
> 
> Moving on.


Bump.

In case folks missed it the first time around.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 24, 2018)

Will be curious to see how many of these devices are truly capable of inflicting harm.  It's one thing to mail a bunch of crap in a box and call it a device.  Another thing altogether to have something that's actually live and workable.   This will not excuse the action in any way but speaks to the actual threat leveled.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Will be curious to see how many of these devices are truly capable of inflicting harm.  It's one thing to mail a bunch of crap in a box and call it a device.  Another thing altogether to have something that's actually live and workable.   This will not excuse the action in any way but speaks to the actual threat leveled.



Without an X-ray of the device, I couldn’t say for sure that it would work, but just a glimpse says this could do the job.



ETA: The pic doesn’t really give me a clear view of the initiation system. But for whoever the patient soul is that’s tasked with unraveling all that tape, that’s a good place to start with lifting prints.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 24, 2018)

They are all just digital clock's, nothing to worry about... 😆


----------



## Rapid (Oct 24, 2018)

Bernie Sanders' office was evacuated earlier after a suspicious object was found. It turns out it was just an economics book though.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> I guess "What's wrong with the Left" is that they minorly inconvenience politicians in public instead of trying to assassinate their political opponents.  Who knew!



Well, welcome back, anyway 😎👍



racing_kitty said:


> Without an X-ray of the device, I couldn’t say for sure that it would work, but just a glimpse says this could do the job.
> 
> View attachment 24595
> 
> ETA: The pic doesn’t really give me a clear view of the initiation system. But for whoever the patient soul is that’s tasked with unraveling all that tape, that’s a good place to start with lifting prints.



Any guess just by looking at the photo what kind of explosive? What level of sophistication? Crude? Well made? 

What does it tell us that all these devices were discovered and none detonated? I wonder if that was the intention of the bomb-maker...


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 24, 2018)

I'd be hard pressed to believe this was some sort of false flag, or even to believe it was some organized right-wing group.
It'll probably be similar to the Ricin sent to Mattis; some crazy fuck who likely did something on a smaller scale previously.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Any guess just by looking at the photo what kind of explosive? What level of sophistication? Crude? Well made?
> 
> What does it tell us that all these devices were discovered and none detonated? I wonder if that was the intention of the bomb-maker...



Pipe bombs don’t have to be complex. Filler? Your guess is as good as mine, although black powder is not uncommon. Without an X-ray, I couldn’t tell you how the initiation is set up, but it’s pretty basic. News report somewhere said electric timer; that’s not very difficult to whip together. From what I saw, it’s not a very clean build, but someone making pipe bombs isn’t worried about finesse.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> News report somewhere said electric timer



Were there any explosions? Were all the packages discovered before time elapsed then?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Were there any explosions? Were all the packages discovered before time elapsed then?



From what I gathered while combing American news outlets (barf gag retch), no device has functioned as designed. The Soros device was RSP’d, then taken away for exploitation. That’s not saying the other devices were not RSP’d, rather that they made it a point of saying that any explosions heard at the Soros scene was a result of the team called out to handle the device. Now, what RSP’s were performed depends on several things, not least of which is can the immediate area withstand a high order detonation, even with pro works in place.


----------



## digrar (Oct 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Any guess just by looking at the photo what kind of explosive?



Anything you could fit into a pipe, ANFO, any commercial PETN booster or det sensitive emulsion packaged sausage, black powder, old sweaty sticks of jelly, a couple of meters of rolled up det cord. Impossible to tell.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> no device has functioned as designed



I find it Interesting that nothing actually detonated. Could these packages be meant to just scare, is the perp just an amateur, or is it something else?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I find it Interesting that nothing actually detonated. Could these packages be meant to just scare, is the perp just an amateur, or is it something else?



Anything is possible. Pipe bombs are easy enough that an LT could put it together without losing a hand, but a pro would know when simplicity is necessary. It could be that the timer was set for longer than it took to find, defeat, and recover the device. Maybe it was wired wrong. Maybe, maybe, maybe. 

Not gonna lie, I’m dying inside for not being a part of the investigation.


----------



## digrar (Oct 24, 2018)

It will be interesting to see if they were just inert devices designed to cause terror, or an inept bomb maker who couldn't get them to detonate. You'd have to assume they'd tested a device prior to setting off the operation. which would make me lean towards the devices not being designed to go off.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Not gonna lie, I’m dying inside for not being a part of the investigation


But Im glad you are here serving as our SME.


----------



## DC (Oct 24, 2018)

Maybe they were inert to send a message? Head of cnn is going off about POTUS being responsible. Maybe a fake news doesn’t know reality anymore....


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 24, 2018)

Can someone tell me what that sticker is or if it even is one?


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 24, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Pipe bombs don’t have to be complex. Filler? Your guess is as good as mine, although black powder is not uncommon. Without an X-ray, I couldn’t tell you how the initiation is set up, but it’s pretty basic. News report somewhere said electric timer; that’s not very difficult to whip together. From what I saw, it’s not a very clean build, but someone making pipe bombs isn’t worried about finesse.



I did my college internship with my local SWAT/EOD team because...connections.  Got to play around on the range with different types of explosives.  Learning to defeat different builds of pipe was pretty cool too.  Make sure your parachute is set correctly or bye bye shot stick thingy.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

DC said:


> Head of cnn is going off about POTUS being responsible.



This is a circle jerk. If Schumer, Pelosi, etc is responsible for violence from the left, then is Trump responsible for violence from the right? No, the perps are always responsible. Period. Nobody can "make me" snap and do something crazy. But we don't even know yet who, which side, or what the motive is so it's too early to start the blame game. My opinion, Fwiw.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 24, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Anything is possible. Pipe bombs are easy enough that an LT could put it together without losing a hand, but a pro would know when simplicity is necessary. It could be that the timer was set for longer than it took to find, defeat, and recover the device. Maybe it was wired wrong. Maybe, maybe, maybe.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I’m dying inside for not being a part of the investigation.



There were what, six or so devices that got intercepted before detonation? Not sure if that leans more towards the devices being inert, or the people targeted having super good security/luck.



DC said:


> Maybe they were inert to send a message? Head of cnn is going off about POTUS being responsible. Maybe a fake news doesn’t know reality anymore....



That's so close to being a worthwhile statement, but the talking head just had to frame it as "Trump bad".

Politicians and other talking heads need to take a look at the types of words that come out of their mouths and realize that the aggressive shit they say can motivate those crazies that don't know the difference between exaggeration and an actual call to arms.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2018)

I'll wait on the story, but the only speculation I have for motive is "Occam's Razor" or "Family Circus/ Rube Goldberg" behind this mess.

Whoever did it is a turd and their motivation doesn't matter to me. Bury them under the jail.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 24, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> Politicians and other talking heads need to take a look at the types of words that come out of their mouths and realize that the aggressive shit they say can motivate those crazies that don't know the difference between exaggeration and an actual call to arms.


Except It's also what gets the crazies to the voting booth, which is their primary concern.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 24, 2018)

Just saw my local news. A bomb/package was sent to a Republican Tom Mertz, state rep in Hatboro, Motgomery County, PA, this AO is 18 miles out from Philly, 20 miles from where I work/live. Very populated, EOD and robot there, folks told to shelter in place.

Edit/update: no explosive device.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Smart bombers know to test their shit before setting it into play. From what I’ve seen in open source, these aren’t nuclear gynecologists we’re dealing with. It could very well be that it was wired up wrong.

Certain electric timers are simple to learn, but not intuitive for someone just pawing around with pieces parts. That said, our erstwhile gardener may have just moved the wrong switch to the on position, making a two-hour timer (all times are hypothetical, BTW) into a two-day timer, or a two-day timer into seven days before sowing his seeds of hate and discontent. It’s an easy mistake to make, if that was indeed the case. If so, it’s a mistake we should be grateful for.

I am disinclined to believe that these devices were deliberately emplaced in an inert state. I could be wrong. If someone hasn’t come forward to pontificate in the next 24 hours about further escalating the situation, then it’s safe to say that any and all failures to function are a result of on-point security or general ineptitude.

ETA: Looking at the whole thing, I’m personally inclined to believe that the bomber(s) is/are definitely not nuclear gynecologists. I’d go with weaponized moron.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

Are these from one or common group or different individuals. If the latter what are the chances they all are wired incorrectly? With the puzzle of shipping I have to give someone credit for clever. Certainly a serious scenario regardless.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Open source says they’re all linked. If it’s more than one bomb maker, then they are working off of the same schematic for how to build these particular devices.  If Joe-Dean and Bubba Ray are putting it together the way Davy Joe told them to, and Davy Joe couldn’t put together a Lincoln log cabin, then Joe-Dean and Bubba Ray are not going to do any better. In fact, they may do worse. It’s not impossible, just not very likely. 

Pipe bombs done right can be a motherfucker. This wasn’t done right. How it’s wired, the initiation system, the sheer amount of tape, the use of pipe bombs at all, where do I begin? It’s garbage. IMO, if it was someone wanting to scare some folks, I’d have made it a lot cleaner and damned hard to tell if it’s inert. If I wanted a no-shit body count, I wouldn’t have used a pipe bomb. 

Like I said earlier, I’m going with weaponized moron here.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thank you for your continued insight @racing_kitty.

One thing I noticed was in all the pictures none of the packages have PO stamps.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 25, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Thank you for your continued insight @racing_kitty.
> 
> One thing I noticed was in all the pictures none of the packages have PO stamps.



Were the packages actually delivered?  Like the CNN one, or did the Post Office note that they were suspicious and pull them out of circulation?  That would explain why the stamps don't appear to be cancelled, and why something that heavy (six stamps = 6 ounces of shipping, IIRC) got shipped-because it never made it out of the initial screening.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Thank you for your continued insight @racing_kitty.
> 
> One thing I noticed was in all the pictures none of the packages have PO stamps.



Shipping a pipe bomb through the post office clerk is the only mistake this clown didn’t make. It would likely have never made it to its destination had they done it. Having a home postal meter would be too easy to track; I don’t know how many people have one at the hacienda, but it’s not many in proportion to the general population. Hell, the over abundance of postage stamps on the envelopes is itself a key ID feature of a package bomb (unless the return address has FBOP somewhere in it, but it still would warrant extra scrutiny).

I’ll bet that’s why it went through a courier service, most likely local, staffed by people who have not been trained to be critical of these things.

ETA: when I get home, I’ll dig for the link that said it was delivered via courier (I believe it was to CNN).

ETA 2: perusing the latest links, it was a combination of courier delivery and postal. From what I read in this AP article, the CNN device was via courier, and most of the other devices actually were recovered at mail facilities. I wasn’t entirely clear on it earlier (I blame self-inflicted info hypersaturation). The absence of postmarks means that someone was paying attention and pulled them before they were delivered.


----------



## AWP (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> ETA 2: perusing the latest links, it was a combination of courier delivery and postal. From what I read in this AP article, the CNN device was via courier, and most of the other devices actually were recovered at mail facilities. I wasn’t entirely clear on it earlier (I blame self-inflicted info hypersaturation). The absence of postmarks means that someone was paying attention and pulled them before they were delivered.



Years ago I worked on a contract (it's in my blood!) for the USPS. Some asuumptions and why:
- If the same person did this and was dumb enough to mail them all at the same time from the same facility, they would have dropped in a group during the sort process.
- Postal employees are trained in recognizing the sort of "extra postage" signature. Whether they all can is another story, but I digress.
-A lot of the mail is sorted by hand. A bubblewrap-linied envelope will still disclose the rough dimensions of its contents, especially a pipe.
- The second something sketchy appears in a postyal facility, a BOLO goes to the others. Postal Inspectors are Fed LEO or something like that, so once they are called and ID a package, you can bet that info went to other offices with a quickness.

I easily see a scenario where some clown dropped them off at once, they were missed at the post office, and went to a sorting facility. Who knows, maybe the local PO did discover them. Regardless, an employee picked one up (maybe even noticed the similarites in this cluster of packages), felt the contents, shat themselves, and alerted a manager.

It will be interesting to see how the discovery alone played out.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 25, 2018)

@Marauder06, your guess is probably better than mine sir. But it appears that the Soros package was opened by his employee  and then taken out to the woods, I'm assuming you knew this much already.

@racing_kitty, I haven't read thru too much of the media info. As for many us that have a healthy skeptical outlook on most things this just struck me as mostly odd. For one,  timing, post marks appear to be missing, and another that most of the internet circulated images of these packages were opened already. Mostly from images found when I googled under images filter. This evening I tried Fox and the site was not that stable for me, but the anchor in a video said earlier that it appears to not be  "post marked." --corrected term--

Wonder if a courier service understands the implications if it did use a mail box. News said Soros' package was in the mailbox.


> The department told Fox News that a suspicious package was found in a mailbox. The package contained bomb components, police said. Police referred Fox News to the F.B.I's New York office, which did not confirm the report.


It's sort of illegal to put any item in a mail box that is not post marked and delivered by a PO mail carrier. Not that it would matter to the veil and deceitful- U.S. Code 18 U.S. Code § 1725 - Postage unpaid on deposited mail matter.

I found this right before posting and thought to include after returning to see if Fox had any more info, guessing this is older as well but mentions the packages are in a"mail" facility

"Late Wednesday, the Los Angeles Central Mail facility was evacuated after employees found a suspicious package, which The Associated Press reported was addressed to Waters. The FBI later confirmed that it had recovered two packages addressed to Waters that were similar to the five it referenced in its earlier statement. The Los Angeles Police Department tweeted that its bomb squad had rendered the package at the mail facility safe and the investigation would be turned over to the FBI."​FBI IDs 7 'suspicious packages' sent to Dem figures containing 'potentially destructive devices'

I'm gonna let you guys take it from here as its late and I'm a slow typer.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Anything is possible. Pipe bombs are easy enough that an LT could put it together without losing a hand, but a pro would know when simplicity is necessary. It could be that the timer was set for longer than it took to find, defeat, and recover the device. Maybe it was wired wrong. Maybe, maybe, maybe.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I’m dying inside for not being a part of the investigation.



Look at Ted Kaczynsk. Speaking strictly from a design standpoint, his early devices were not very complex, and that was done for a reason. A bomb is still a bomb, regardless of its complexities.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jaknight said:


> Can someone tell me what that sticker is or if it even is one?View attachment 24607


This is the "possible ISIS propaganda" pic I mentioned in my earlier post.  I can't read the script (looks like it might be stylized Arabic?) and I can't see what the pics are (looks like part of possibly an ISIS flag, and a picture of a man?).  But even if it is Arabic, and it is the ISIS flag, it doesn't mean it was sent by ISIS.  It could totally be a false flag.  Which is why we usually try to wait for more details before running off and assigning blame.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 25, 2018)

It was a parody sticker with the words "Get er done" on it.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 25, 2018)

Another two devices have been discovered, addressed to Joe Biden and Robert De Niro.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Robert De Niro? There’s a twist.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

WTF.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Robert De Niro? There’s a twist.


Not really.  If anything it reinforces my WAG that the sender of these devices is a right-wing nutcase who probably thinks he's 'on my side'.

De Niro has been brutally critical of the president, to the point where I have had to avoid recent interviews with him because I do not want my enjoyment of his earlier movies to be tainted by the distraction of his politics. 

I was really disappointed by his behavior at The Tony's this year; it was a not-too-subtle reminder that these guys are just actors and not near as classy or disciplined as the characters that they portray.  

*NSFW - language*


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 25, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not really.  If anything it reinforces my WAG that the sender of these devices is a right-wing nutcase who probably thinks he's 'on my side'.



Seems much more likely, simply cause of the Deniro package. 
I don't think the average person who isn't a fan of his, or into politics in general, would even remember his Tony speech in relation to the daily outrage cycle.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

I still would like to know if these devices were active explosive devices. Thankfully no one has been hurt.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Finally reading some posts this morning in an EOD group I’m in. X-rays of the CNN device were leaked to the press (NYT, so you may hit a paywall if you’ve already hit your five-article limit). Whoever made those devices couldn’t blow up a dime-store inflatable fuck doll, much less make a functioning bomb. There was no way in Hell those devices would function. 

Either it’s a hoax, or it’s a MIRV of weaponized stupidity.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

Allegedly the Waters device here in LA was an active device. Thats media push. Still ongoing.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not really.  If anything it reinforces my WAG that the sender of these devices is a right-wing nutcase who probably thinks he's 'on my side'.
> 
> De Niro has been brutally critical of the president, to the point where I have had to avoid recent interviews with him because I do not want my enjoyment of his earlier movies to be tainted by the distraction of his politics.
> 
> ...



To me, it’s a twist because the first recipients were politicians and power brokers. De Niro just has a big fucking mouth and a platform.



DC said:


> Allegedly the Waters device here in LA was an active device. Thats media push. Still ongoing.



If the device looked anything like these two, then it’s about as active as a D&D campaign run by Helen Keller.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> To me, it’s a twist because the first recipients were politicians and power brokers. De Niro just has a big fucking mouth and a platform.



After his "fuck Trump" speech, it's hard for me to watch his movies. I always thought he over- acted anyway, just as he did in that fuck Trump moment.  Hes just another Hollywood asshole that only hurts himself  everytime he engages in polical hate speech. But a bomb on the front porch, WTF?


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> If the device looked anything like these two, then it’s about as active as a D&D campaign run by Helen Keller.
> 
> View attachment 24611View attachment 24612


Holy dummys batman🤔


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 25, 2018)

Maybe this whole thing is a distraction?  I'm not sure what though...


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> To me, it’s a twist because the first recipients were politicians and power brokers. De Niro just has a big fucking mouth and a platform.



Probably just a second tier of target or maybe s/he had some material left over and thought him up on the fly.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

Im guessing a warning or preamble to political activation or blame. Of all the calls to ratchet back rhetoric the media is full steam ahead. Especially the "experts"🙄

ETA Theory presented that someone has committed these attempts to make POTUS and the right look complicit to on going rhetoric. Maybe this is a last stand for the left to gain power. This could be thier greatest back fire.


----------



## AWP (Oct 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> If the device looked anything like these two, then it’s about as active as a D&D campaign run by Helen Keller.



I've had better dildos.

Wait, is this live?


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> I've had better dildos.
> 
> Wait, is this live?


There is something wrong with you...in a good way🤙🏽🤣


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

DC said:


> Im guessing a warning or preamble to political activation or blame. Of all the calls to ratchet back rhetoric the media is full steam ahead. Especially the "experts"🙄



Maybe it’s just me, but for it to be a warning, I’d expect a statement of some kind to go with it. Then again, it could be my own confirmation bias that makes me think otherwise. If the “bomber” was stupid enough to make this heap of garbage, then he’s likely not smart enough to utilize this as a warning. 

Not saying he’s not motivated, just not the swiftest bunny in the hutch. It could very well be the pipe bomb equivalent of a warning shot from a firearm, though. Warning shots are stupid, and this certainly isn’t a nuclear gynecologist we’re looking for. I just don’t think it’s a likely scenario. I could be wrong.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 25, 2018)

My wife: "He missed Pelosi."


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> My wife: "He missed Pelosi."


I don’t think it’s over. There are plenty of targets but if it is a left plot to send inert devices to make the right look crazy it’s shovel fulls on the hole to bury thier ideology. This whole affair looks and feels staged.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 25, 2018)

TheSiatonist said:


> Maybe this whole thing is a distraction?  I'm not sure what though...



The top three "possible distractions" I've seen so far are immigrant caravan, elections. And the Kasshogi murder (somehow).




DC said:


> ETA Theory presented that someone has committed these attempts to make POTUS and the right look complicit to on going rhetoric. Maybe this is a last stand for the left to gain power. This could be thier greatest back fire.



I've seen that sort of conspiracy floating around on the web. What's real fun is watching the "Hillary has people killed"crowd trying to convince themselves that she/Soros organized this, but wouldn't have killed some low level minority staffer to really sell this story.


----------



## Box (Oct 25, 2018)

Maybe the bomber is playing 4-dimensional chess - this is all part of his master plan and he is so much smarter than any of us think.
Or it could just be someone that is a cross-eyed, bug eyed, batshit crazy basement dweller that needs to be in a padded cell.

Looking for the silver lining - it provides yet another glance into the disingenuous, opportunistic, and half-baked political culture of america...
"*this is "XXXX's" fault for provoking soooo much violence and discontent*"


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 25, 2018)

Box said:


> Or it could just be someone that is a cross-eyed, bug eyed, batshit crazy basement dweller that needs to be in a padded cell.



For real. Misspelling Schultz last name, sending Brennan's bomb to CNN instead of MSNBC, targeting De Niro etc. It all seems like some unhinged dude.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> For real. Misspelling Schultz last name, sending Brennan's bomb to CNN instead of MSNBC, targeting De Niro etc. It all seems like some unhinged dude.


Or a deliberate game of blame.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Whoever it was that did it, I’m sure investigators will have a lead on them soon enough. It’s a damned forensic jackpot they’ve got on their hands. 

Just pleeeeeeeeeeeease don’t fuck it up.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Oct 25, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> For real. Misspelling Schultz last name, sending Brennan's bomb to CNN instead of MSNBC, targeting De Niro etc. It all seems like some unhinged dude.


I was reading that it could be a person or people that are "unhinged" or radicals, but at the same time it could be someone who made the spelling mistakes on purpose and did not include plans to detonate for reasons unknown or further plans. Could be decoys or was seeing how far they could get a package, or possibly could be a scare tactic. I know these guys are suppose to be the best but after the Las Vegas shooting you have to wonder if their capabilities are all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 25, 2018)

The bombs came from Florida. 

Florida Man? 😎


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2018)

Devices being reported non explosive.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 25, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The bombs came from Florida.
> 
> Florida Man? 😎


KROQ used to play a game on the morning show called Germany or Florida as that's where all the crazies live.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is the get r done sticker

Google Image Result for http://i.4cdn.org/pol/1540423582371.jpg


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 25, 2018)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> I was reading that it could be a person or people that are "unhinged" or radicals, but at the same time it could be someone who made the spelling mistakes on purpose and did not include plans to detonate for reasons unknown or further plans. Could be decoys or was seeing how far they could get a package, or possibly could be a scare tactic. I know *these guys* are suppose to be the best but after the *Las Vegas shooting* you have to wonder if their capabilities are all they are cracked up to be.



Who are "these guys"? The bomber(s)? Secret Service? Average LEO?

As for Las Vegas, unless you're all about some false flag conspiracy type things, that was handled about as well as could be.
A guy with no major red flags snuck weapons in his suitcase through a resort with 3200ish rooms.
Even after the fact, security experts aren't sure they could have prevented something like that, short of installing metal detectors and checking everyone's bags.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 26, 2018)

Another two packages found.

Addressed to Cory Booker and one for James Clapper, which was due to be sent to CNN in New York.

News now breaking that a man in Florida has been arrested in connection with the suspect packages.


----------



## Box (Oct 26, 2018)

The only thing missing from the "perfect conspiracy" story line is for the newly arrested suspect to commit suicide is his jail cell by hanging himself with both hands tied behind his back.

No explanation will satisfy the fringes of either of this nations sophomoric political parties - the "OTHER" party owns all of the blame - anything short of partisan blame for this is unacceptable.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 26, 2018)

Arrest made? Great! I’m going to maintain a rather healthy dose of skepticism until his conviction. While I hope with every fiber of my being that they got the right guy, Richard Jewell comes to mind. 

Again, I’m praying the feds don’t fuck this up.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 26, 2018)

Those guys are having issues with that blue tarp. Poor guys.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2018)

Cesar Sayoc, 56-year-old registered Republican and convicted felon, served a year of probation for making a bomb threat. Semi-lunatic, apparently,  and a FLORIDA MAN. The Democrats will have a field day with this. Best present ever, for them, right before midterms.



And he has a conversion van bukkakied with over-the-top political stickers.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Cesar Sayoc, 57-year-old registered Republican and convicted felon, served a year of probation for making a bomb threat. Semi-lunatic, apparently,  and a FLORIDA MAN. The Democrats will have a field day with this. Best present ever, for them, right before midterms.
> 
> View attachment 24630



Aside from guessing it was Florida man, @Ooh-Rah and I seemed to be pretty spot on with the guesses for what type of dude it would be.
It'll be interesting to see what other info comes out. 



Cookie_101st said:


> some crazy fuck who likely did something on a smaller scale previously.





Ooh-Rah said:


> ...the sender of these devices is a right-wing nutcase who probably thinks he's 'on my side'...


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 26, 2018)

I still think the democrats are involved somehow. 12 bombs none go off? And his van   Come on man I’m not buying it


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 26, 2018)

Jaknight said:


> I still think the democrats are involved somehow. 12 bombs none go off? And his van   Come on man I’m not buying it



I don’t think it’s a false flag. The progressive/far left uses crowds, sticks and bricks, bike locks, guns, and Molotov cocktails. They can’t shoot for shit beyond point blank range, though, and there hasn’t been a credible leftist bombing since Bill Ayers was on about it. The far right likes the earth-shattering kabooms. 

Who knows, maybe he’s a former proggie, and that’s why his shit didn’t work...







Yes, that’s a bit of sarcasm, folks. Put down your pitchforks.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 26, 2018)

Nothing uncommon about a white van at the crime scene.😉

Seriously, as much as I didn't want it to be a Republican, no reason at this time to believe otherwise. There are jackwipes on both sides of the isle.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Jaknight said:


> I still think the democrats are involved somehow. 12 bombs none go off? And his van   Come on man I’m not buying it



Don't throw your back out trying to reach that far.

In all seriousness though; if this had been bombs sent to GOPers and a Dem was arrested, would you accept that at face value or believe it was still a false flag?
Don't let your chosen side of the aisle blind you to the fact that crazies are gonna crazy. The number of people that would need to be involved to fake this and other "false flags" would all but guarantee leaks.

Besides, when the government/powerful want to fake something, they'll go all out. Operation Northwoods is a good example of such a plan.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2018)

Jaknight said:


> I still think the democrats are involved somehow. 12 bombs none go off? And his van   Come on man I’m not buying it




This is just too retarded to be a conspiracy. Lone wolf, obsessed hater, lousy bomb maker, basic Florida Man loser...and unfortunately somebody who thought he was doing the GOP a favor.


----------



## DC (Oct 26, 2018)

Team USA...F yeah


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 26, 2018)

Are felons allowed to vote or even register to vote in Florida? Cause I'm not seeing how Whackoo is a registered Republican. Also thought there was a big stink about felon voting rights not being given back to Florida felons and jazz.






I'm just wondering when Florida 'bomber man' was last considered a Republican.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I'm wondering when Florida man was last considered a Republican


Come on man. Is this how you plan to disassociate yourself from the guy?  By saying he couldn’t vote so technically he was not a Republican?

Sometimes I feel like one of the few conservatives on this board of many conservatives who is willing to acknowledge that “my side” has its issues too.  

We keep talking about “unity” and bridging the gap between the parties, and that’s fine when the other side is the group who has to do the bending.  

While I sit here fantasizing that someday the Liberal base will distance themselves from the lunacy and hateful messages that ANTIFA drops, I also hope against hope that my conservative brethren will do the same when it come to these right wing nutcase groups who do the same in the name of Trump. Don’t make excuses for them, just condem them and call them out. 

Sometimes the Emperor wears no clothes, and until everybody is willing to admit that, regardless of party, we are just spinning in an endless circle of shit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 26, 2018)

If it would have been a Texas man, the shit would have worked. 

Being an open board, I won't get silly,  but a threaded pipe nipple, couple caps,  couple electric matches, a alarm clock, couple off/on micro switches,  some epoxy, FFF black powder and it ain't that freaking hard to figure out. 

I mean really though,  who doesn't know how to make one.  I'm pretty sure they teach that in shop class down here...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Come on man. Is this how you plan to disassociate yourself from the guy?  By saying he couldn’t vote so technically he was not a Republican?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like one of the few conservatives on this board of many conservatives who is willing to acknowledge that “my side” has its issues too.
> 
> ...


I just find a non voting felon being labeled as a "registered republican" as too much of a coincidence. The bomber was a felon and a nutty one at that. While I will admit to associating with humpy bunny rabbits and other fluffy creatures, I'd never throw my lot in or associate with unabashed lawbreakers.


----------



## Box (Oct 26, 2018)

It is a shame that our modern society requires that everything is accompanied by (R) or (D) before we are willing to accept the narrative.

Life imitating art - we the people ARE an Idiocracy...
..._brought to you by Carl's Junio_r

If someone is murdered - you are expected to come out and release a statement that denounces murder.  You also have to denounce rape, bigotry, hatred, and premature ejaculation.  If you don't - it MUST be proof that you support whatever the scandalous behavior might be.    The assumption of civility and common decency is dead in aMErica.

This guy - if guilty as charged is a criminal.
FULL STOP
Partisan affiliation shouldn't even be a question - but it is.    The only thing missing is a Fox/CNN news ticker that identifies him as "*Cesar Sayoc (R)*"

Sadly - there are just as many people like myself hoping this guy would NOT be a right-wing nut job as there were leftists cheering at the news that he WAS a right-wing nut job.  As a nation - we have veered so far off of the road that it is a miracle we haven't already snapped an axle.
It's just too hard to accept that "our party" has nut jobs within our ranks !!

I wouldn't vote for BHO if he ran for dog catcher and I certainly wouldn't have enjoyed seeing the clint0ns back in the White House - but like it or not, "*THE*" president is *MY* president.   You cannot try to blow up MY president without risking the chance that I will fuck you up if I catch you in the act.  THAT should infuriate Americans - somebody threatened to blow up a couple of our presidents.  The guilty party should be getting fucked up at the earliest possible space on the calendar.

Maybe for punishment we should put this guy in a Ford Fiesta with a giant rubber dildo on the hood while a couple reality TV stars try to run him over with their monster trucks while we all eat popcorn and cheer for our favorite political party.
..._brought to you by Carl's Junio_r


----------



## Poccington (Oct 26, 2018)

That dude's van... Good lord. I wonder how he finally decided he had enough bumper stickers?

Crazy cunt.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 26, 2018)

A basketful of kittens to get this thread on track. Threads like this just make me hate the left and right even more.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sometimes the Emperor wears no clothes, and until everybody is willing to admit that, regardless of party, we are just spinning in an endless circle of shit.


Respect your opinion bro, but I don't agree with the emperor wears no clothes analogy and also don't see where Trump is to blame. Obviously, I'm a Trump supporter who thinks the president is doing a fine job and I am also not going to commit violent acts against those who don't agree. My point is that the blame lies completely on the perpetrator, not Trump, Pelosi, Schumer, or anyone else. I'll say this though, I don't hear Republicans (as much) telling their supporters to confront, resist, and get in the faces of their opponents.


----------



## DC (Oct 26, 2018)

Strange how the call out of violent rhetoric comes from those who have or still do and condone it. I don’t care for any political tact but all are equally responsible. When in glass houses don’t throw stones. We are all in this together.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm glad the authorities made an arrest.  I hope this puts an end to the letter bombs.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> View attachment 24632
> A basketful of kittens to get this thread on track. Threads like this just make me hate the left and right even more.



If you go far enough Left or far enough Right, you become the very thing that you say you hate.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> If you go far enough Left or far enough Right, you become the very thing that you say you hate.



Yep...eventually they become the exact same person.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2018)

Grunt said:


> Yep...eventually they become the exact same person.



Stalin or Hitler...different wrapper, same content.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 27, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Respect your opinion bro, but I don't agree with the emperor wears no clothes analogy and also don't see where Trump is to blame. Obviously, I'm a Trump supporter who thinks the president is doing a fine job and I am also not going to commit violent acts against those who don't agree. My point is that the blame lies completely on the perpetrator, not Trump, Pelosi, Schumer, or anyone else. I'll say this though, I don't hear Republicans (as much) telling their supporters to confront, resist, and get in the faces of their opponents.


I'm not gonna try and track down every instance of either side talking hate, but, from an independent politics nerd point of view, it seems closer to 50/50 than either side would like to admit.



Grunt said:


> Yep...eventually they become the exact same person.





Ocoka said:


> Stalin or Hitler...different wrapper, same content.



100% both of these. Regardless of left/right, both side can become similar shitty versions of each other.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 27, 2018)

Will he be a terrorist or will he get a pass like the douche bag cum cuzzler from Ft. Hood shooting?


----------



## Box (Oct 27, 2018)

A pass?
As far as I am concerned, a pass is something that a young enlisted person gets on a four day weekend so he can go out of town to visit family.  The word "pass" should not even be a part of the vernacular in the context of this particular social circus.

Politics aside - unless it is proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that these were inert hoax devices sent as some sort of sick joke by someone that is verifiable and undeniably clinically insane - pipe bombs were sent to 2 former US Presidents, a VP and a former Secretary of State.  Anything short of throwing the proverbial book at the guilty party is unsatisfactory.
...just my opinion and I've been wrong before

I talk A LOT of shit - I like to employ snarky comments and abrasive sarcasm as a way to entertain myself since there are no more 'Space Invaders' video games at my local gas station.  Beyond that - I exhausted 30 years of my life in the service of the USA protecting her against all enemies, foreign AND domestic.   The party politics of the commander in chief was pretty well distributed - 16 years under a Democrat and 14 under a Republican.  I never went hungry, I never went without bullets, and I never worked without pay.  As far as the political divide between CINC and battlefield, "_meet the new boss - same as the old boss_" party politics never impacted the cyclic rate of my weapons or the accuracy of enemy fire.  
Pretending otherwise is just - partisan.  16 years of anti-gun Democrats and I still have my guns, 14 years of the religious right and liberals still have their abortions - so why all the crazy?

Imagine the very possible implications and outcomes if this idiot had realized even a small degree of success.  We already have people being violently roused from their meals while they sit in restaurants with their family.  We have university professors putting on hoodies and masks and beating people with bike locks - we have fucking neo-nazi protestors trying to proclaim that they represent what the American right really wants to wake up to every morning.  Imagine the increased level of crazy these social degenerates would jump to if a few of our nations top Democrats had gotten whacked by this mush-brained jackass.  The left wing nut jobs have been putting crazy on display simply because "they" lost an election and the right wing nut jobs are equally complicit in their willingness to riot with them.  

Consider the global ripple this could have caused if this shit show had been even partially successful. World-War-One was instigated by a teenager with a small caliber pistol that got off two lucky shots made possible by a wrong turn.  What would the peanut gallery do if they had a political near-mass-extinction event to use as their rallying cry for violence?  
Call me an alarmist - but that asshole took this country a lot closer to "the brink" than people might be willing to admit.

For fuck sake - I just finished cleaning my yard up after dealing with the mess from two hurricanes.  I don't have time to start digging defensive fighting positions in my front yard because nut jobs think their behavior is a legit way to show their displeasure with the current political landscape.

A pass?
The guilty party should spend the rest of their natural life on a cold concrete slab in ADX Florence - as they say in the old western movies - "_dyin's too good_".   The guilty party should be rewarded with a long healthy life full of regret.


...Rant more deactivated


----------



## AWP (Oct 27, 2018)

Box/ Teufel 2020


----------



## Topkick (Oct 27, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> I'm not gonna try and track down every instance of either side talking hate, but, from an independent politics nerd point of view, it seems closer to 50/50 than either side would like to admit.



By posting this article, I'm not making an argument about which side talks more shit. I do not blame anyone but the perps of the crimes. I do find it really crazy that people with a platform, no matter the politics, make these mostly baseless allegations and insults and then wonder why people lose a screw. 

The Death of the Grown-Up | Diana West > Home - The Right's Trump Lexicon


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 27, 2018)

Some info to chew on. I'm sure the now the US mail DID NOT deliver these packages. (Should be at the PO on the counters or walls and should look like the one in quote picture.)



> *13-ounce Mail: A Reminder for Postal Service Employees*
> All mail that weighs over 13 ounces and that uses only postage stamps as postage (this includes pre-paid Priority Mail Flat-Rate Boxes and Envelopes) must be presented to an employee at a retail service counter at a Post Office. This is part of ongoing security measures established by the Postal Service, in cooperation with other government agencies, to keep the public, customers, employees, and the mail safe.
> 
> Customers may use a convenient online postage application or generate postage on an Automated Postal Center® (APC®) if they wish to mail items that weigh more than 13 ounces. Online postage applications include the Postal Service’s Click-N-Ship service available at www.usps.com and PC Postage from an authorized USPS postage vendor. Customers may deposit items with online and electronic postage in Postal Service collection boxes or Post Office lobby mail slots, or give them to their USPS letter carrier. Alternate places customers can mail items are at contract postal units and USPS Approved Shipper locations.
> ...



Which is why it never got post marked. The added scrutiny of the package would have landed this guy in jail. Also I imagine there has to be a clearing house that also scrutinize mail for the high profile people... if there isn't then there should be.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 27, 2018)

Topkick said:


> By posting this article, I'm not making an argument about which side talks more shit. I do not blame anyone but the perps of the crimes. I do find it really crazy that people with a platform, no matter the politics, make these mostly baseless allegations and insults and then wonder why people lose a screw.
> 
> The Death of the Grown-Up | Diana West > Home - The Right's Trump Lexicon



That's an impressive list of people hating on Trump before he got elected, and really highlights how talking heads don't really care about the person at the end of the day, just their "team".  I don't think we'll ever get away from insults, but comments like these (pulled from the article) don't belong in the discourse. 

The donor class "are still going to have to go out and put a *bullet* in Donald Trump. And that’s a fact.” 
"If I was close enough and I had a knife; really, I mean, the *stabbing *just wouldn't stop." 
"I'm not saying *violence* is the answer. I'm saying *violence* is an answer."


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 27, 2018)

Something about the whole thing doesn't smell right.  The van, the Republican registration (had heard he had been registered Dem at one point?), some of the things just don't line up.  Not saying false flag, just sain'.... Keeping an open mind.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Not saying false flag, just sain'....


Kinda sounds like you’re sain’ false flag”. 




Devildoc said:


> Keeping an open mind.


Keeping an open mind about what exactly?


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Kinda sounds like you’re sain’ false flag”.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an open mind about what exactly?



Just sayin' something just doesn't seem right.  Keeping an open mind since it's been barely 24 hours since the dude was arrested.  I know what I know from the media, I'm sure more deets will come out over the coming days that can give me a more informed opinion.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Kinda sounds like you’re sain’ false flag”.
> 
> Keeping an open mind about what exactly?



I am saying that this doesn't make sense in any part of the word except a political one.  Nobody send inert pipe bombs to people.  Maybe some flour in an envelope,  but not a fucking fake pipe bomb. 

I know there are people who just refuse to believe that governments or political parties would ever be involved in conspiracy.  I don't understand that way of thinking, it reminds me of when I was told that our government wasn't curupt. Yeah well it is corrupt and the conspiracy are everywhere, they are just not being prosecuted. 

It makes no sense for a republican lame brain to send inert pipe bombs to former POTUS's the Hill-bitch or any democrats for that matter.  Who does it help?  Who benefits from it?  Did it actually change anything? Or does it just make Republicans look bad? 

I'm not saying there is a conspiracy here,  I'm just saying why send inert pipe bombs,  why not live ones,  you are going to prison for life anyway.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 27, 2018)

Did the dude go to Michael's so he could finish the collage of propaganda for his van or did he take that shit to Kinkos? Either way, the news pretty much says Republican = pretty much a terrorist.


----------



## DC (Oct 27, 2018)

Box said:


> A pass?
> As far as I am concerned, a pass is something that a young enlisted person gets on a four day weekend so he can go out of town to visit family.  The word "pass" should not even be a part of the vernacular in the context of this particular social circus.
> 
> Politics aside - unless it is proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that these were inert hoax devices sent as some sort of sick joke by someone that is verifiable and undeniably clinically insane - pipe bombs were sent to 2 former US Presidents, a VP and a former Secretary of State.  Anything short of throwing the proverbial book at the guilty party is unsatisfactory.
> ...



This ended this thread for me. Hooyah brother. Outfuckingstanding.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2018)

Now that several days have elapsed, from a LE standpoint, what has me absolutely perplexed is the amount of info posted on media with regards to evidence...e.g. info, specifics etc. Particularly troubling to me are the pictures of the "Live" device(s) taken. Later on down the road maybe, but as early on when they were released?  

Most, if not all agencies I'm aware of, would be locked down and carefully guarded with the amount of info released during an ongoing investigation, especially one of this magnitude.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Inert bombs? (dusts off pedantic crab) Here we go, kids....

When you describe those devices as inert, that implies that it was deliberately rendered in a state that would not allow functioning as designed. Given that there was energetic material present, the devices were not inert. Yes, it was a shit energetic that would most likely only have deflagrated and only with outside help from a secondary initiation source than what was present in the device. But the device certainly was not inert. 

A hoax device can have all kinds of parts in it that would not work at all, cobbled together into something that half-assed resembles an explosive device. A good example that comes from my first hand experience was a fire extinguisher that was wedged underneath a local national’s vehicle, and had what appeared to be an initiation package attached to the outside. However, there was no energetic filler of any kind, and the possible initiation package wasn’t wired up to do anything except sit there. 

Another good example of a hoax that would stand out to those of us with deployment experience outside the wire is the comealong. You know, the barely-hidden bucket with lots of tape that looks like it could be a bomb that drives you towards where the real bomb is set for either VO or command det in your safe area. 

These devices had a weak ass energetic filler, an inadequate power supply, inadequate components, and an ineffective time piece that wouldn’t have done shit for a safe separation time or initiator. That explosive train was assembled, but it was never going to leave the station. It’s not what I would define as inert, so that leaves hoax or failure to function as designed. That’s largely going to be determined by knowledge and intent. 

If he knew he was putting together a garbage device, and all he was going to do was scare some folks, then you could say it was a hoax device. 

If he had appreciable skills and used a bridge wire that was just a few millimeters too thick, then it definitely failed to function as designed. 

If he just had some photocopied blueprint from some phamplet called “Pipebombs For Dummies,” scrounged up the parts not understanding the science behind the device, and had every of properly using his Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, then it’s still a failure to function as designed. His device would believably fall into the “elaborate hoax” category if it were deployed by a smarter human being. 

Instead, it was sent out by a guy with mental issues and a record of making threats. He wasn’t smart enough to realize his shit wouldn’t work, and probably is writing Wile E. Coyote about getting a refund on the blueprints as we speak. 

Weaponized stupidity at its finest.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 27, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Most, if not all agencies I'm aware of, would be locked down and carefully guarded with the amount of info released during an ongoing investigation, especially one of this magnitude.



Hard agree...I hate it when we (law enforcement) release too much information. Unfortunately...we have succumbed to the media's news cycle...there has to be a way to limit this....


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2018)

Lots of things make sense to the mentally ill that don't to the sane.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 27, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Lots of things make sense to the mentally ill that don't to the sane.



Well stated. It's a weird situation but I'm going with this for now.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Now that several days have elapsed, from a LE standpoint, what has me absolutely perplexed is the amount of info posted on media with regards to evidence...e.g. info, specifics etc. Particularly troubling to me are the pictures of the "Live" device(s) taken. Later on down the road maybe, but as early on when they were released?
> 
> Most, if not all agencies I'm aware of, would be locked down and carefully guarded with the amount of info released during an ongoing investigation, especially one of this magnitude.



The more *politicized* that LE administrators become, the more they want to throw stuff out there that shouldn't be. Not only that, but they put stuff out there *way* too early. It's just starting. They are becoming more PC by the day and it will only get worse from here on out.


----------



## AWP (Oct 27, 2018)

Sometimes crazy is just that. Our concept of a motive or plan or sound decision making does not, nor will it ever, apply to crazy.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 28, 2018)

I won’t argue that this cat was even in the same galaxy as sane. I just don’t think he’s crazy enough to beat these charges like he was the second John Hinckley.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ahmed Mohamed clock incident - Wikipedia
Being bullied by school teachers because of islam, impress these infidel teachers with a pencil box clock/ hoax bomb. Complete assembly is under half an hour. Everyone will definitely quit bullying you after all the lawsuits you will file. 

Not much of a fan for double standards. An islamaphobia victim gets a trip to the White House and an award, one nutcase fringe dweller possibly gets a trip to prison and silver bracelets. Difference is boy vs grown man, and how vocal parts of society feel obligated to be apologetic to one group of people over another, both pulled the same stunt essentially, but the adult has to conform to a civilized society or be judged by his peers for his actions, where a boy is not.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 28, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Ahmed Mohamed clock incident - Wikipedia
> Being bullied by school teachers because of islam, impress these infidel teachers with a pencil box clock/ hoax bomb. Complete assembly is under half an hour. Everyone will definitely quit bullying you after all the lawsuits you will file.
> 
> Not much of a fan for double standards. An islamaphobia victim gets a trip to the White House and an award, one nutcase fringe dweller possibly gets a trip to prison and silver bracelets. Difference is boy vs grown man, and how vocal parts of society feel obligated to be apologetic to one group of people over another, both pulled the same stunt essentially, but the adult has to conform to a civilized society or be judged by his peers for his actions, where a boy is not.



Are you taking the piss?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Ahmed Mohamed clock incident - Wikipedia
> Being bullied by school teachers because of islam, impress these infidel teachers with a pencil box clock/ hoax bomb. Complete assembly is under half an hour. Everyone will definitely quit bullying you after all the lawsuits you will file.
> 
> Not much of a fan for double standards. An islamaphobia victim gets a trip to the White House and an award, one nutcase fringe dweller possibly gets a trip to prison and silver bracelets. Difference is boy vs grown man, and how vocal parts of society feel obligated to be apologetic to one group of people over another, both pulled the same stunt essentially, but the adult has to conform to a civilized society or be judged by his peers for his actions, where a boy is not.



What are you trying to say?  Seriously.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2018)

Box said:


> A pass?
> As far as I am concerned, a pass is something that a young enlisted person gets on a four day weekend so he can go out of town to visit family.  The word "pass" should not even be a part of the vernacular in the context of this particular social circus.
> 
> Politics aside - unless it is proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that these were inert hoax devices sent as some sort of sick joke by someone that is verifiable and undeniably clinically insane - pipe bombs were sent to 2 former US Presidents, a VP and a former Secretary of State.  Anything short of throwing the proverbial book at the guilty party is unsatisfactory.
> ...



Pass: 
_noun_


1.
an act or instance of moving past or through something


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2018)

Said douche bag was not charged with terrorism. Why? Because according to the Army, “"We have not found any links to terrorism, or any international or domestic extremist groups at this time,” Chris Grey, a spokesman for the United States Army Criminal Investigation Command, told reporters."

We all know that to be a lie. So yes, courtesy of the Army, fuckstick was given a pass on charges of terrorist. 

I'm hopeful that this idiot won't get the same treatment (aside from living the rest of his life in prison).


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 28, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Said douche bag was not charged with terrorism. Why? Because according to the Army, “"We have not found any links to terrorism, or any international or domestic extremist groups at this time,” Chris Grey, a spokesman for the United States Army Criminal Investigation Command, told reporters."
> 
> We all know that to be a lie. So yes, courtesy of the Army, fuckstick was given a pass on charges of terrorist.
> 
> I'm hopeful that this idiot won't get the same treatment (aside from living the rest of his life in prison).



He wasn't charged with Terrorism because they wanted to keep the investigation and prosecution in the military...if he was charged with Terrorism offenses then the FBI would have taken over the investigation and it would have been tried in civilian federal court. Military wanted to prosecute him.

I like that he is at Leavenworth waiting for his death sentence.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 28, 2018)

I am hoping Pittsburgh PD is also pursuing charges on him for the attempted murder of the Police Officers shot. Let the Feds do the hate crime thing, but keep the other investigation and pending charges in your back pocket.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Said douche bag was not charged with terrorism. Why? Because according to the Army, “"We have not found any links to terrorism, or any international or domestic extremist groups at this time,” Chris Grey, a spokesman for the United States Army Criminal Investigation Command, told reporters."
> 
> We all know that to be a lie. So yes, courtesy of the Army, fuckstick was given a pass on charges of terrorist.
> 
> I'm hopeful that this idiot won't get the same treatment (aside from living the rest of his life in prison).



The Atlantic did a write-up on just this issue. Basically, the Government doesn't like to call "domestic terrorism" on purely homegrown actors; they want them to be attached to outside terror groups.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ...*Nobody send inert pipe bombs to people...It makes no sense for a republican lame brain to send inert pipe bombs...*



If you're a unhinged and stupid it may make perfect sense. He has an extended rap sheet, he's bankrupt and describes himself as a "promoter for male strip shows." We are not talking Robert J. Oppenheimer here.

_The guy is living in a fucking van._

As for "inert", see @racing_kitty post #124 above.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 28, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> The Atlantic did a write-up on just this issue. Basically, the Government doesn't like to call "domestic terrorism" on purely homegrown actors; they want them to be attached to outside terror groups.



It really depends on *why* someone does something to be defined by either Domestic or International Terrorism. You can have no ISIS connections, but the person was INSPIRED by ISIS to be charged with IT charges. (The following is from the FBI website.)

*International terrorism*: Perpetrated by individuals and/or groups inspired by or associated with designated foreign terrorist organizations or nations (state-sponsored).


-for example, the December 2, 2015 shooting in San Bernardino, CA, that killed 14 people and wounded 22 which involved a married couple who radicalized for some time prior to the attack and were inspired by multiple extremist ideologies and foreign terrorist organizations.


Homegrown Violent Extremists (HVEs): The FBI, however, can’t focus solely on the terrorist threat emanating from overseas—they must identify those sympathizers who have radicalized and become HVEs within the U.S. and aspire to attack our nation from within. HVEs are defined by the Bureau as global-jihad-inspired individuals who are based in the U.S., have been radicalized primarily in the U.S., and are not directly collaborating with a foreign terrorist organization.

*Domestic terrorism*: Perpetrated by individuals and/or groups inspired by or associated with primarily U.S.-based movements that espouse extremist ideologies of a political, religious, social, racial, or environmental nature.

-for example, the June 8, 2014 Las Vegas shooting, during which two police officers inside a restaurant were killed in an ambush-style attack, which was committed by a married couple who held anti-government views and who intended to use the shooting to start a revolution.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What are you trying to say?  Seriously.



My apology if I was not clearer sir.
I try not to read between the lines, but sometimes a duck is a duck.

To some extent this happened in 2015, and the out comes may be drastically different, dependent on how they deal with the recent Florida Man. Back in 2015 it appeared twitter outrage trumped everything. Once the news settled I wonder if Irvine TX police would have done things differently, if or did they know he was being bullied and still came to the conclusion that there was no malice. Was he exploiting a stereotype and his age, I think so, but we have to give the kid benefit of doubt in this? It's irritating some people can run red lights, instigate fights, yell bomb or fire, and get what equates to slaps to the wrist.

About A. Mohamed:
If you remember a few yrs back, September 14th 2015, a Texan kid brought in bomb looking device and presented it to his teacher.
Even the loathsome Bill Maher said ....it look like a _f___ing_ bomb. The teacher wasn't having it, called the authorities, he was questioned and taken to the police station. The police later determined he had no malicious intent and released him. He kept insisting it was a clock. Twitter was buzzing with this kid and how he is being stereotyped as a Muslim. He tried to use the the incidents to sue govt and Fox news, all I know is defamation cases were thrown out by a judge.

He was invited to the White House "Cool clock Ahmed"," Want to bring it to the White house." And "We should inspire more kids like you to like science. It's what makes America great." -President Obama

He now lives in Qatar, with a Qatar Scholarship fund.

Double standards:
Both built bomb looking devices, both introduced them to the public. The outcome for Ahmed was a Disneyland fairytail. Today's "sane" society has quickly forgotten they embarrassed this "insane" behavior in a child. attempting to sum up a rather big nutshell sir.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> ~Snipped~
> *Double standards:
> Both built bomb looking devices, both introduced them to the public.* The outcome for Ahmed was a Disneyland fairytail. Today's "sane" society has quickly forgotten they embarrassed this "insane" behavior in a child. attempting to sum up a rather big nutshell sir.



You're seriously attempting to say a kid known for bringing in devices he built and fixing his classmates electronics is the same as a dude mailing effing pipe bombs to people?
I know facts can be interpreted subjectively, but I don't think your proposed connection is justified at all.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> If you're a unhinged and stupid it may make perfect sense. He has an extended rap sheet, he's bankrupt and describes himself as a "promoter for male strip shows." We are not talking Robert J. Oppenheimer here.
> 
> _The guy is living in a fucking van._
> 
> As for "inert", see @racing_kitty post #124 above.


----------



## digrar (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2018)

ALL STOP! 

The comparison ends now.  Conspiracy theories end now.  

Unless you have a rational thought to add to this discussion, please keep it to yourself.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank God.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> ALL STOP!
> 
> The comparison ends now.  Conspiracy theories end now.
> 
> Unless you have a rational thought to add to this discussion, please keep it to yourself.



Absolutely.

BACON!!!!!!


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 28, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> BACON!!!!!!



You know what's funny?  I was torn between saying Bacon or Maple, so I held out.  Fuck.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2018)

GOTWA said:


> You know what's funny?  I was torn between saying Bacon or Maple, so I held out.  Fuck.



Maple Bacon.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 29, 2018)

Over thinking the acts of a lunatic can drive a person crazy.


----------



## DozerB (Oct 29, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If it would have been a Texas man, the shit would have worked.
> 
> Being an open board, I won't get silly,  but a threaded pipe nipple, couple caps,  couple electric matches, a alarm clock, couple off/on micro switches,  some epoxy, FFF black powder and it ain't that freaking hard to figure out.
> 
> I mean really though,  who doesn't know how to make one.  I'm pretty sure they teach that in shop class down here...



Way too complicated bro. Send a box with pop rocks and a bottle of Coca Cola with a note that says "if you pour the soda on the pop rocks you will have good fortune for 50 years."


----------

